# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  cần giúp đở cài đặt biến tần Ls ic 5

## thucongmynghe79

các bác giúp em cài đặt biến tần Ls ic5 
thông số trong sách chủ yếu chung chung cho các dòng chung ic5 , ko chi tiết, em chưa setup được, 
,hiện tại em trả về mặc điịnh H93 rồi, bắt đầu như thế nào xin các bác chỉ giúp em

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác vào đây http://www.bientanvietnam.com/vn/download-tai-lieu.html
Tải về xem, nó cũng dể thôi, trước tiên bác cài câc thông số danh định motor.
Sau đó cài tần số tối đa giới hạn, thương là 400Hz (mặcc định 50).
Tiếp tục cài phương thúc điều khiển, ví dụ từ tiếp điểm ngoài hay từ panel trên bt..
Sau đó cài tần số ra

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em tải đủ tài liệu về mà chưa có cái nào setup danh định cho moter trục chính cả, làm như hướng dẩn spinl chưa nhúc nhích, 
spnl 1,5kw . 400hz. 7A ,

----------


## Tuanlm

Đẩy tần số lên cao chứ ko nên chỉnh từ thấp lên cao. Spindle sẽ nóng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Biến tần ls dể cài đặt bác. Cài xong nhớ autotuning cho nó nhé -quan trọng đấy

----------


## solero

Em có con LS IG5 chạy spindle nóng quá bác ạ. Giờ phải đặt lại thông số nào ạ?

----------


## CKD

Nóng là nóng thế nào bác..
Chạy tần số max.. nhanh nóng?.
Chạy tần số thấp nhanh nóng?.

Đặc tuyến VF là tuyến tính hay như thế nào?

----------


## solero

Chạy 400Hz cực nóng, khoảng ~65oC (tản nhiệt bằng két nước). Giảm tần số thì mát dần. Lắp em spindle đó sang con biến tần khác chạy 400 Hz thì mát lạnh.

Biến tần IG5 3,7KW chạy điện vào 3 phase nhưng em đấu có 1 phase. Cấu hình Output volt: 200, Current: 10A. Mấy cái kia để mặc định chưa chỉnh gì?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chạy 400Hz cực nóng, khoảng ~65oC (tản nhiệt bằng két nước). Giảm tần số thì mát dần. Lắp em spindle đó sang con biến tần khác chạy 400 Hz thì mát lạnh.
> 
> Biến tần IG5 3,7KW chạy điện vào 3 phase nhưng em đấu có 1 phase. Cấu hình Output volt: 200, Current: 10A. Mấy cái kia để mặc định chưa chỉnh gì?


Biến tần nóng mà có tiếng rit ko kem? nếu có tiếng rít thì điều chỉnh lại tần số sóng mang. Tần số sóng mang ko phù hợp với động cơ sẽ gây nóng vì sinh nhiều sóng hài.

----------


## solero

> Biến tần nóng mà có tiếng rit ko kem? nếu có tiếng rít thì điều chỉnh lại tần số sóng mang. Tần số sóng mang ko phù hợp với động cơ sẽ gây nóng vì sinh nhiều sóng hài.


Tần số sóng mang nó ký hiệu trong manual là gì vậy anh Tuấn? Với lại a bảo chỉnh thông số tuning mà em tìm trong tài liệu không có.

----------


## Tuanlm

Để mình lục lại, lâu quá chưa đụng đến nó. Tối về mình post nhé. Bây giờ đi làm mấy ve cho khỏe  :Smile:

----------


## garynguyen

Cùng chung cảnh ngộ các bác, cách đây tròn 1 tháng em cũng mua con LS ic5 2,2kw, mua về set đủ các thông số mà chạy vẫn nóng, thậm chí rất nóng nếu ko có nước chắc để vài phút chết spindle. em qua làm con biến tần best chỗ Đức Mộc họ set có mấy thông số là được. Bác nào chỉ cách set em hậu tạ. thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Frq: 02 Tất cả Default
Bắt đầu cài nhé:
*FU1*
FU21: 60>400 (60 đổi thành 400)
*FU2*
H30: (đặt số kw ghi trên thân động cơ)
H31: Số cực của động cơ
H39: Tần số sóng mang (để mặc định đi, động cơ càng nhỏ tần số lớn, động cơ lớn tần số nhỏ). Động cơ nóng thì đẩy lên hoặc xuống chút xem thử nhé
H41: Autotuning:  Để động cơ không tải– chọn lên 1, động cơ sẽ lắc lắc cho đến khi nó báo OK là được
*Driver*
Drv: 1>0
Nhấn RUN thử bác, và vặn Volum lên

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Tuanlm

Y như bác Thu nói đấy.  :Smile:

----------


## garynguyen

Cái spindle trung quốc, 3pha thì số cực là mấy hả bác Thuhanoi?

----------


## Tuanlm

loại motor cao tốc thì thường là 2 cực

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

nghĩa là loại 24000rpm nó là 2 cực hả bác? em thấy có chỗ set các thông số như tor, I động cơ nữa ? cái của em chưa set H39 và H41, H30 thì đúng rồi , H31 em kệ nó là 4 thế là khi đóng động cơ chạy 20hz đã nóng ran, các thông số khác em nghĩ ok. Như vậy H39 và H41 quan trọng vậy hả bác?

----------


## Tuanlm

20hz nó nóng là đúng rồi. loại này ko chạy tần số thấp đc.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Frq: 02 Tất cả Default
> Bắt đầu cài nhé:
> *FU1*
> FU21: 60>400 (60 đổi thành 400)
> *FU2*
> H30: (đặt số kw ghi trên thân động cơ)
> H31: Số cực của động cơ
> H39: Tần số sóng mang (để mặc định đi, động cơ càng nhỏ tần số lớn, động cơ lớn tần số nhỏ). Động cơ nóng thì đẩy lên hoặc xuống chút xem thử nhé
> H41: Autotuning:  Để động cơ không tải– chọn lên 1, động cơ sẽ lắc lắc cho đến khi nó báo OK là được
> ...


bác Thuhanoi làm thêm bản setup, đấu dây , và điều khiển trong mach3 luôn đi, em đang cần quá, hi, bài của bác quá hữu ích cho newbe như em

----------


## thuhanoi

Em cũng là newbi đó bác,( ngày ni máy của em mới chạy ra tấm hình bang gỗ đó.), bác từ từ làm từng phần một, chứ dồn dập là nhầm ngay đó. Biến tần đã chạy thì ok rồi, cứ điều khiển bang tay đã, xong đâu vào đấy em sẽ chỉ bác làm tiếp nhé, em chỉ sợ bác loan lên thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hi, thank bác. em set chạy rồi, nhưng chưa biết đã lên max 24000 chưa, nên muốn đấu vào BOB test thử thôi,chỉ thấy máy kêu ve ve  nên cũng ko roe lắm...
mới đầu em chỉnh H93 về mặc định, set giống bác vẩn ko chạy, sau đọc tài liệu  chế độ điều khiển FRQ để số 5 volume+, thoát ra trở về nhấn run, máy nháy nháy như muốn chạy, vặn volume lên thế là chạy, hic,mừng húm...hic

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cứu em các bác ơi, cài đặt kiểu gì cũng ko chạy, mặc dù làm theo hướng dẩn của các bác trên đây, em làm sai chổ nào mà tìm mãi ko biết được,cái vụ biến tần và spinl thực sự vật em bầm dập,rồi set trong mach3 đủ kiểu...

----------


## thuhanoi

Naò tiếp tục nhé:
Đấu dây (Không biết bác xài bob nào, nhưng nói chung là nó giống nhau thôi chỗ tiếp điểm relay ấy), bác xem và đấu 2 dây vào như hình nhé (P1 và CM bác tìm trên dãy terminal trong biến tần)

*DRV*:0-->1
*Frq*: --->2
*I/O Group*
I20: --->0
Xong Lệnh chạy từ màn hình mach3 (em không xài Mach 3 nên như thế nào mấy bác ngâm cứu tiếp)

----------


## ít nói

> Naò tiếp tục nhé:
> Đấu dây (Không biết bác xài bob nào, nhưng nói chung là nó giống nhau thôi chỗ tiếp điểm relay ấy), bác xem và đấu 2 dây vào như hình nhé (P1 và CM bác tìm trên dãy terminal trong biến tần)
> 
> *DRV*:0-->1
> *Frq*: --->2
> *I/O Group*
> I20: --->0
> Xong Lệnh chạy từ màn hình mach3 (em không xài Mach 3 nên như thế nào mấy bác ngâm cứu tiếp)


thế ko xài mach3 cụ xài mách gì hử ( khả năng cao là planet MK1 chưa đc hack lên để điều chỉnh 0~10v )

----------


## thuhanoi

> thế ko xài mach3 cụ xài mách gì hử ( khả năng cao là planet MK1 chưa đc hack lên để điều chỉnh 0~10v )


Đúng dậy bác it à, mới chạy lò cò sơ sơ được có mỗi 1 tấm gỗ thôi mà xấu hoắc, chừ đang ngâm mấy em servo chơi ấy mà. Anpha thấy nóng không ghiền rồi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bó tay em  rồi,đã đấu i như bác nói, em sài bob3t,trong mach3 em set như bên bác Toại hướng dẩn,hic
hic bác ko sai mach3 à...

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nối tắt 2 dây P1 và CM thử có chạy không, nhưng bác nhớ mỗi lần set thong số là tắt nguồn khởi động lại biên tần nhé

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ko chạy bác à, hic, chả lẽ biến tần em bị lỗi nhỉ,chỉnh dcv - 0, Frq 2 nhấn run thì chạy,tắt máy đấu tắt như bác bảo, ko chạy, nhấn run mới chạy, mò từ sáng giờ, đủ kiểu
giờ em set H93 về mặc điịnh, f 21, 22 - 400hz, H 30 1,5kw.,H31 2cực,H41 - 1, ok xong,vẩn ko chạy, nhấn run thì chạy, hic

----------


## thuhanoi

> ko chạy bác à, hic, chả lẽ biến tần em bị lỗi nhỉ,chỉnh dcv - 0, Frq 2 nhấn run thì chạy,tắt máy đấu tắt như bác bảo, ko chạy, nhấn run mới chạy, mò từ sáng giờ, đủ kiểu


Bác chỉnh drv qua 0 rồi thì nhấn run chạy là đúng rồi, *chỉnh Drv sang 1 đi, khởi đọng lại BT* rồi cấu tắt P1 với CM

----------


## Tuanlm

> ko chạy bác à, hic, chả lẽ biến tần em bị lỗi nhỉ,chỉnh dcv - 0, Frq 2 nhấn run thì chạy,tắt máy đấu tắt như bác bảo, ko chạy, nhấn run mới chạy, mò từ sáng giờ, đủ kiểu


DRV lên 1 mới đúng chứ. Sau đó nối tắt P1 với CM

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu nó chạy em đâu đau đầu, hix...DRV 1 , Frq 2, đấu từ P1 sang CM , tắt máy khởi động lại ko nhúc nhích,nghi quá, chả nhẽ nó lỗi nhĩ

----------


## thuhanoi

> nếu nó chạy em đâu đau đầu, hix...DRV 1 , Frq 2, đấu từ P1 sang CM , tắt máy khởi động lại ko nhúc nhích,nghi quá


Vặn volum lên chưa bác. Bác kiểm tra I20 nó có phải là 0 không?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em vặn lên hiện thi 60 mà, I -0 bác ợ....

----------


## Tuanlm

Vậy là nó ko lưu đc thông số cài đặt, hoặc là quy trình nhập bị lỗi. Bạn thử cho nó = 2 xem. Lúc đó P1-CM là Run Enable, P2-CM là reverse rotation select.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

giờ các bác hướng dẩn em trình tự đi, bỏ qua nhập thông số bị lỗi, em có manual trên tay,em nhập kĩ cang lắm, ko để ngón tay lắc lắc.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chích CM với (lần lượt) P2; P7; P8 thử nó sao nhé

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác chích CM với (lần lượt) P2; P7; P8 thử nó sao nhé


Có lý đó. Set I21 = 0 để thử P2-CM. Nếu ko đc thì thử tiếp với I22=0 thử với P3...

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vẩn ko ăn thua
lạ nhỉ,

----------


## Tuanlm

Vậy có lẽ board IO của biến tần bị lỗi  :Frown: . Bạn lấy VOM đo chân P24 và CM xem có điện áp 24 v ko?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Có lý đó. Set I21 = 0 để thử P2-CM. Nếu ko đc thì thử tiếp với I22=0 thử với P3...


ok mừng quá , thank bác bước 1, chinh I22-0, chich vào p1,p2 chạy,
vậy bây giờ em lấy P1 đấu vào nc1 và Cm đấu vào com 1 của BOB3t, điều khiển Vout 0-10 đấu vào V1 và Cm, được ko,
set trong mach3 ntn , các bác giúp em luôn thể, xong em làm lại cái bản hương dẩn cho người mới up lên, nó vật em 3 ngày rồi, hix

----------


## Tuanlm

> ok mừng quá , thank bác bước 1, chinh I22-0, chich vào p1,p2 chạy,


Chúc mừng bạn dù mình ko hiểu sao nó lại chạy đc  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

lạ là chíc vào P3 nó ko chạy, mặc dù manual có để là P3 ???

----------


## thucongmynghe79

báo cáo các bác, em đã làm xong vụ tắt mỡ spinl trên mach3, giờ tới điều khiển tốc độ, hic, gian nan quá

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo các bác, em đã làm xong vụ tắt mỡ spinl trên mach3, giờ tới điều khiển tốc độ, hic, gian nan quá


set frq = 3. Nối CM với GND của BOB. V1 với chân Vout của BOB

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cám ơn bác, theo ngu ý của em, chạy gỗ thì full tốc độ được rồi, đâu nhất thiết phải chỉnh tốc độ nhĩ,các bác ăn nhôm, sắt thì cần đúng hơn, nhưng cũng muốn vọc nó thế nào,

----------


## thuhanoi

Nãy giờ 2 bác mần cho nó chạy rồi ư, giỏi ghê, chúc mừng nhé.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nãy giờ 2 bác mần cho nó chạy rồi ư, giỏi ghê, chúc mừng nhé.


Hên xui thôi anh ơi. Em còn ko hiểu sao mà nó chạy

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ha ha, em chỉnh chế độ như bác bảo thôi, bác hay thật, hic, có đều em ko thể nào biết được động cơ của mình quay được bao nhiêu vòng/phut. tìm hoài chỉnh hoài nãy giờ chả ra,

----------


## thuhanoi

H72 chon 9 thử bác

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ko , ý em nói trên mach kìa,

----------


## thuhanoi

Hình như trên Mach3 nó có sẵn trên màn hình đó mà

----------


## Tuanlm

> ko , ý em nói trên mach kìa,


Cái đó bạn phải gắn encoder hay cái gì tương tự lên trục spindle thì mach nó mới biết mà phán chứ  :Smile:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## lekimhung

Các bác cho em hỏi ké, em có 1 con biến tần mà khi nó chạy làm nhiễu đồ điện trong nhà, xem tv là thấy được 1 cái hàng rào kẽm gai ngay màng hình ấy, xử lý sao cho hết ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Em thì chưa thực nghiệm, nhưng nếu có bác dung cái cục lọc nhiễu vuông vuông mà mấy bác trên đây hay bán đó lắp trước biến tần

----------


## thucongmynghe79

báo hại em gảy con dao mới mua 85k, hix, thôi dep vụ chỉnh tốc độ luôn đi, bật lên đợi 10 cho nó full 400hz rồi phan thôi, hix,
còn vụ bị nhiễu chính xác là do ko có lọc nhiểu đấy bác, nhớ phải có tiếp địa thì anh năm bờ one luôn nhé,

----------


## lekimhung

Nhà có 2 cái đường điện riêng, cứ gần là bị, trong khi cũng line đó mà xa thì hổng sao, bật radio lênh thì nghe được cái tần số nó hú nhứt cái đầu, trong khi con bt khác thì không sao.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm nọ em đấu ko có cục nhiễu, toàn bộ tivi , máy tính nhăn màn hình hết, hôm nay co lọc nhiễu, mọi việc trở lại như xưa, k ke ke

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Thử 1 phát xem sao.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhà có 2 cái đường điện riêng, cứ gần là bị, trong khi cũng line đó mà xa thì hổng sao, bật radio lênh thì nghe được cái tần số nó hú nhứt cái đầu, trong khi con bt khác thì không sao.


Loại BT rẻ nó không có lọc nhiễu bên trong nên bị nhiễu, cái khác xịn hơn thì có > không nhiễu  :Big Grin:

----------

lekimhung, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm

----------


## nguCNC

> thế ko xài mach3 cụ xài mách gì hử ( khả năng cao là planet MK1 chưa đc hack lên để điều chỉnh 0~10v )


Cho em hỏi ké đây 1 tí ạ
Em cài cái công tắc hành trình mà không biết cài thư thế nào, em mua cái Bo như vậy ạ gần gống với cái kia.
Và cho em hỏi luôn chộ cài biến tầng.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> cho em hỏi ké đây 1 tí ạ
> em cài cái công tắc hành trình mà không biết cài thư thế nào, em mua cái bo như vậy ạ gần gống với cái kia.
> Và cho em hỏi luôn chộ cài biến tầng.
> Đính kèm 6296


em cũng có cùng câu hỏi với bác này , cao thủ nao có cách đấu boar này thì cho em xin luôn ạh , em cũng định ráp 1 em phay gỗ mà phần điện thì hơi dỡ ạh , mong cao thu giúp đỡ giùm ạh , em cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

bo này sao ko túm chỗ bán mà bắt hd nối dây

----------


## CKD

Hy vọng giúp ích được cho mọi người

----------


## Hoang Phuong

các bác cho em hỏi, e mới mua biến tần LS VS008IG5-2 
input 3ph 220v, output 3pha220v 400hz 1.9kva là loại biến tần bao nhiu kw ạ, bên bán họ nói 1.5kw mà e tra thấy 0.75kw đúng không ạ, nếu lắp vào spindle 1.5kw chạy có yếu k các bac, cho e tư vấn ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Thằng này 0,75 KW . Dùng với spindle 1,5KW cũng được, không sao, chỉ có không hết công lực của con spindle thôi

----------


## solero

Nếu đục gỗ thì dùng vô tư bác ạ. Em dùng con 2,2KW thấy lúc đục gỗ nó ăn có 2,5A = 550W thôi.

----------

